# Hangianum seedlings



## orchideya (May 24, 2014)

Almost two months after deflasking and they all are still alive 
Were doing nothing for a while but now I am noticing tiny new leaf starts on most of them. Very curious how the roots are doing...


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2014)

They look healthy:wink:

Take a pic with a ruler next to them


----------



## MaryPientka (May 24, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 24, 2014)

That sure is a lot of seedlings from a single flask, is it a single flask and where did they come from. Yes, great growing.


----------



## Justin (May 24, 2014)

They are looking great. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 24, 2014)

They look so healthy. Good growing and hope to see pics of them blooming in the future. If you decide to part with a few, let me know.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2014)

Looking very good!


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2014)

The only source could be Perner.


----------



## abax (May 24, 2014)

Those babies look terrific! Aren't you proud???


----------



## Trithor (May 25, 2014)

They are really looking good, it would be nice to see something for a size comparison


----------



## orchideya (May 25, 2014)

Thank you everybody
This flask came from Hung Sheng, it was a single flask - short and fat glass bottle(I had to break it with hammer), the cross is HS 5280 hangianum x hangianum 'Bear-106', I ordered it through Crystal Star Orchids here in Canada.
Migrant13, if they survive - I will be happy to trade some.
I liked the idea of ruler, then next time I could easier see if they actually grow. Here is the pic of tray with measuring tape beside it. It is in inches. Does the size look ok?


----------



## Trithor (May 25, 2014)

Nothing wrong! I have seedlings two years out of flask that are smaller. I think yours are well on their way and after your incoming summer will be significantly bigger, well done!


----------



## John M (May 27, 2014)

'Looking really good!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2014)

Oh! I forgot you are in one of the liberated countries in terms of plant transport/trade!  Good stuff, enjoy.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 15, 2014)

*Update on hangianums*

My hangianums now.






I had to separate them from the community tray to pots because I discovered a scale on one of the larger seedlings about a month ago. I thought separating them would help me to control the infestation better. The culprit was Paph. Deperle standing beside tray of hang seedlings. I found that large bottom underleaves on it were covered with few scales.
Deperle moved out of tank forever, none of other plants or seedlings were affected.
Hangianums were wiped with alcohol every 3-5 days for a month and now they are free of bugs. But I think they got major drawback with all the re-potting and alcohol treatments. The leaves don't look as nice as before the infestation. Hope the new ones will come out better.


----------



## Justin (Oct 15, 2014)

They still look great. I wouldnt have suspected there had been any issues from looking at them.


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 15, 2014)

They look really good! Is it limestone in your mix?


----------



## orchideya (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you Justin and Bjorn.

No, I don't have limestone there. The large white chunks are coarse perlite. The tiny white crumbles are crushed oyster shell that I bought from Ravenvision, I just top-dressed each pot with a small pinch of it .


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## troy (Oct 15, 2014)

I wished you lived in the states, I like hangianums


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2014)

Orchideya, you're the bravest person I know!!! How do you work up the
nerve to try deflasking? I think those babies look beautiful and healthy.
Be sure to keep us posted. It's very exciting to me.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks!
Angela, I really like deflasking because it is fun to watch those babies grow. Also I would like to bloom several plants of the same cross to see how different (or same) they are.
I used to buy small individual seedlings, but most of the time (actually with paphs it was "always") they would either die or sulk forever. With buying a flask - there are always few vigorous seedlings that would grow faster and make you happy


----------

